# New error for me (LNB Drift)..?



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

I happened to go to "System Info" this evening and let my 211 check all (3) SAT's. When it got to 100%, there was an error message telling me to check details. In the details window, there was a text saying something to the effect of "LNB drift" & several numbers. When I went back to the Sys Info screen, 61.5 was finally showing green. Anyone know what this means? I went ahead and checked all the Voom channels on 61.5 & all were fine.

Ken


----------



## teachsac (Jun 10, 2006)

Good question,

I just started getting the same message after the last update. Everything shows green and checkswitch shows everything is fine, also.

S~


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

If you are really care, then post all that info from Details screen.


----------



## teachsac (Jun 10, 2006)

Here ya go.

LNB Drift Detected
0x0d, 0xa1, 61.5(e-5.02)(o 0.00)

This message doesn't show up on my 622. My engineering contact said drift detection might not be on the 622 yet. Check switch shows everything A'OK.

S~


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Well, treat it as a warning; typical range is +-3 MHz, your is -5 MHz, but the receiver could handle probably up to 7 MHz drift; at least similar chips/schematics in DVB-S PCI board can do that compensation.


----------



## teachsac (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks,

So what needs to be done?

S~


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Just watch when Dish will increase tolerance in new version of SW.

Perhaps they want get the statistics from fields first.


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

P Smith said:


> Well, treat it as a warning; typical range is +-3 MHz, your is -5 MHz, but the receiver could handle probably up to 7 MHz drift; at least similar chips/schematics in DVB-S PCI board can do that compensation.


Would someone mind explaining just what is meant by "LNB Drift." To me it sounds as if the actual dish itself has moved slightly..Don't know if that's the meaning or not. Also, any idea if there is some reason why this just now showed up after L3.45 since it wasn't listed in the release notes as being a part of the new software?

Ken


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It is drift of Local Oscillator (LO) in the LNBF; actually DP/DPP have two of them. 
I don't think you should follow the technical details if you don't know what is in the LNBF .


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

khearrean said:


> Also, any idea if there is some reason why this just now showed up after L3.45 since it wasn't listed in the release notes as being a part of the new software?


Not everything makes the release notes.


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

P Smith said:


> It is drift of Local Oscillator (LO) in the LNBF; actually DP/DPP have two of them.
> I don't think you should follow the technical details if you don't know what is in the LNBF .


I'm not sure what you mean by the last sentence..I was only asking in layman terms what LNB Drift was which would help me understand what it means to me & what action I should take, if any.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Then see post#5.


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

I wasn't sure where to post this, but since most of my DBSTalk time is spent in the 211 forum now, I thought it would be better here. I realize off-topic items go to the OT section, but since that's non-DBS related, this didn't seem appropriate there, so here goes:

I have been a member of this forum for about 3 years & have learned a great deal about SAT-related info; actually a lot more than if I never found this forum. I personally always thought it was the best of it's type out there. For that I appreciate all those who have contributed (in a nice way) in helping me better understand certain issues I've had with my 211 & previously my 811. However when I come here and post what I consider legitimate questions (inquiring minds want to know), I'm not doing so because I'm bored or have nothing better to do! I'm doing so because I honestly want to understand why a particular situation or event occurs with my 211. This helps me understand and then provides me with information should there be an action or actions that needs to be taken on my part.
I myself do not enjoy (or appreciate sarcasm) when it's related to a legit question. I do not flame others and I don't expect to be "flamed!" There are a select very few individuals (you know who you are) who can't seem to find the ability to post helpful responses w/o adding sarcasm or acting with a "holier than thou" attitude. My take on it would be if you are intolerant of those of us who may seem to you to be wasting forum space, then I would think your time would be better spent on one of the more technical forums such as those for installers, etc. And Moderators, I am not referring to any of you..
99.8 % of all participants on this forum are terrific folks and I've always appreciated their responses and advice. I don't need sarcasm nor someone to talk down to me. If you were to visit one of the Mechanical Engineering forums I actively participate in, and if you (not being technically savvy in that subject) were to ask a layman's question, you will never get sarcastic responses. Try to keep that in mind before you decide to post something that could be interpreted as belittling or sarcastic!
Moderators, if you must move this I understand, but I hope this reaches those who need to hear it.

Thanks for letting me vent..

Ken


----------



## ezra (Mar 10, 2007)

The lnbf drift is a feature of the super diagnostics dish is incorporating on its recvers to help warn of future lnbf failure... when you see this meassege the csr is to know that the lnbf is begining to drift and spiral twards failure.. the limits dish has imposed for acceptable operation are upto 5-6 in both + or - are ok... from 7-8 a technical report is supposed to be submited with your data and once you hit +/-8 you are to get your lnbf replaced and you will either pay for the service call or if you qualify you will get a trouble call (free tech) the better thing to do is to say you will change it yourself and just get the lnbf ra'd.. you will recver a new or remand lnbf in the mail via ups 2day shipping and then repl;ace it and ship the bad unit back with the included prepaid shipping label... if you have another single lnbf for your 61.5 dish replace it.... the even transponders are the ones that are drifting in your case and it will only get worse with time as the circuit degrades within the lnbf...dish won't offer to replace it unit it hits +/- 8.. you wont lose signal unitl it gets to +/- 10 though.. aprox.... hope this helps you out some..

Ezra-


did you know you can follow the exact same t/s steps the dish tsr's use... they are on the dishnetwork homepage under customer service - tech portal...

Its your brain Use it or Lose it!


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

ezra said:


> The lnbf drift is a feature of the super diagnostics dish is incorporating on its recvers to help warn of future lnbf failure... when you see this meassege the csr is to know that the lnbf is begining to drift and spiral twards failure.. the limits dish has imposed for acceptable operation are upto 5-6 in both + or - are ok... from 7-8 a technical report is supposed to be submited with your data and once you hit +/-8 you are to get your lnbf replaced and you will either pay for the service call or if you qualify you will get a trouble call (free tech) the better thing to do is to say you will change it yourself and just get the lnbf ra'd.. you will recver a new or remand lnbf in the mail via ups 2day shipping and then repl;ace it and ship the bad unit back with the included prepaid shipping label... if you have another single lnbf for your 61.5 dish replace it.... the even transponders are the ones that are drifting in your case and it will only get worse with time as the circuit degrades within the lnbf...dish won't offer to replace it unit it hits +/- 8.. you wont lose signal unitl it gets to +/- 10 though.. aprox.... hope this helps you out some..
> 
> Ezra-
> 
> ...


Thanks so much! Now that's the type of helpful descriptive reply this forum is supposed to be about. That tells it in plain english and lets me know what I need to do.

Thank You,

Ken


----------



## teachsac (Jun 10, 2006)

khearrean said:


> Thanks so much! Now that's the type of helpful descriptive reply this forum is supposed to be about. That tells it in plain english and lets me know what I need to do.
> 
> Thank You,
> 
> Ken


I agree. THanks ezra.

Scott


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

khearrean said:


> Thanks so much! Now that's the type of helpful descriptive reply this forum is supposed to be about. That tells it in plain english and lets me know what I need to do.
> 
> Thank You,
> 
> Ken


I am an installer and I ran into the LNB drift two days ago. I went on a service call because ice had fallen and hit the dish. The ice had broken the arm tht holds the LNB. The customer had repaired the arm and called me to move the dish and re-aim it. Before I started I checked the system info and it showed a yellow "X" for the 110 satellite and said LNB drift. I relocated the dish and hooked up my meter. I could get a good signal on the 119 sat. but only about half of what I normally get on the 110. I finally came to the conclusion that the repair to the dish was not good enough and replaced the dish and used the same LNB. I then checked the signal with my meter and both the 119 and the 110 sats were good. I then checked the system info. and everything was fine. The LNB drift was gone. I don't know if this helps you but I thought I would post so that you would know that it may not necessarily be a bad LNB.


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

Thanks for the add'l info.., It will help.


----------

